

The teleology of Internet congestion control [pdf] - gioele
http://www.wischik.com/damon/Work/Talks/ipteleology.pdf

======
voltagex_
Title of the talk is: The teleology of Internet congestion control

Teleology is: "The doctrine or study of ends or final causes, especially as
related to the evidences of design or purpose in nature;"

